# Safe live plants for Leopard geckos?



## QuartzGecko (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there, just added a female high yellow in with my normal male, I'm just curious, what would be safe live plants for them to live with? i.e if the crickets decide to eat the plants, what would be safe for the gecko's when they eat the crickets?

I was thinking spider plants but I don't know if they would be safe and if they'd survive in the heat with a dry environment.

If any one could advise me i'd be most grateful.

Kindest Regards

Craig


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope the female was Quarantined before she was put in with him...
Nothing against you, but there's a lot of poorly Leos about at the moment I've noticed, that haven't been picked up on or quaruntined and another gecko has gotten a bit poorly too.


Anyway, safe plants?
Spider plants are safe for Iggys so I don't see why Leos could have them, you could have it in a pot at water it, but the crickets might breed in the soil: I have millions of spider plants and I was thinking about it but never did it in the end.

Or, dry desert grasses? I'm no gardener so don't know the species you can buy but I'm sure there's plenty in garden centres 
Cacti with less killer spines have been used in some vivs too.

What about air plants?

This is an interesting thread, will be good to find out more


----------



## QuartzGecko (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, she's been in quarantine for a while and all seems well .
I've heard about the air plants via a great local reptile store, I can't really find much about them though. 
Ahh I never thought about dry desert plant species, do you think vermiculate would be a good thing to plant any of the plants in? I'm not overly enthusiastic about adding any shop bought compost to my gecko's enclosure due to the additives.
I'm just interested to make a more life-like living space for these guys to give them the best possible life 

Regards

Craig


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

QuartzGecko said:


> Yeah, she's been in quarantine for a while and all seems well .
> I've heard about the air plants via a great local reptile store, I can't really find much about them though.
> Ahh I never thought about dry desert plant species, do you think vermiculate would be a good thing to plant any of the plants in? I'm not overly enthusiastic about adding any shop bought compost to my gecko's enclosure due to the additives.
> I'm just interested to make a more life-like living space for these guys to give them the best possible life
> ...


Oh good 

Air plants are pretty simple to care for, they come attached to a bit of wood and I just spray mine with water 2 times a week.

Perlite would work but you run the risk of the Leo accidentally eating some and getting impacted. Vermiculite is toxic if it's ingested too much. My Aura nearly died last year from eating Vermiculite from her laying box, now I use EcoEarth.
You could use EcoEarth to pot the plants in, that's sterile.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

have a look on Just Airplants


Paul


----------



## QuartzGecko (Feb 4, 2013)

I never knew vermiculate was toxic! thank you for the heads up. Where would sell ecoearth? no where from where I am seems to sell it .

Thanks Paul, i'll take a look 

Regards

Craig


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

QuartzGecko said:


> I never knew vermiculate was toxic! thank you for the heads up. Where would sell ecoearth? no where from where I am seems to sell it .
> 
> Thanks Paul, i'll take a look
> 
> ...


EcoEarth comes in dried bricks and you soak it in water to expand it.
Amazon do it and I'm sure most reptile shops would or they could order it in for you 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0002AQDZ4/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1360008873&sr=8-2&pi=SL75

One brick makes LOADS!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Eco Earth Expandable Substrate here another place to look at too 

Paul


----------



## QuartzGecko (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks very much  and plants grow well in eco earth? 

Regards

Craig


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

QuartzGecko said:


> Thanks very much  and plants grow well in eco earth?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Craig


I you kept them watered they would.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

lithops are pretty safe


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Most plants will be OK. 

Depending on the species of airplant (tillie) you choose will depend on the watering regium need. Most will do great from being dunked in a water butt and allowed to dry once a week. 

Loads of other succlents and arid loving plants willdo fine in a beardie viv. 

The issue is suitable lighting as plants still need lighting to thrive, some will surrive for a while but all plants need some for of suitable lighting (not UV)

if you drop gill an email at justairplants.com ashe will help sort you out as she has just done some beardie and leo tanks for other people. 

jay


----------



## QuartzGecko (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks very much for all of your help  i've left justairplants an email last night, just waiting for a reply to see what they say. 

Ideally i'd like to incorporate an air plant with some cork bark for a nice effect. Would it be advisable to keep any plants added out of the reach of my leopards or would they be alright to have a wander and explore the plants them selves?

Regards

Craig


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

QuartzGecko said:


> Thanks very much for all of your help  i've left justairplants an email last night, just waiting for a reply to see what they say.
> 
> Ideally i'd like to incorporate an air plant with some cork bark for a nice effect. Would it be advisable to keep any plants added out of the reach of my leopards or would they be alright to have a wander and explore the plants them selves?
> 
> ...


They will be oke to do whatever they want with them, wont do the lizard any harm but might kill the plant if its takes to laying on it to often. I had a lovly plant in one of my tanks which was great, untill one of the anoles deiced it made a comfy bed and squased it behond help. 

jay


----------

